# Neonati



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Cosa serve a un neonato?
Ovviamente alle basi (trio, culla, vestitini) hanno pensato genitori e nonni.


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2022)

Tetta?


----------



## Vera (19 Luglio 2022)

Tanti, tanti pannolini


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

Lei allatta?


----------



## Lostris (19 Luglio 2022)

E' già nato?

Solitamente le cose che non vengono regalate spesso, ma servono tantissimissimissimo sono i materiali di consumo.

Come ha detto @Vera , i pannolini in primis (costano e si consumano a nastro), ma anche i kit bagnetto con saponi/spugne anallergici o altri prodotti appositi (la linea Fiocchi di Riso ne ha di ottimi), il kit aspiramoccio della narhinel e i ricambi (che ricordi che mi hai sbloccato ).

Se non ce l'hanno già, il maialino - il bidoncino apposito per i pannolini nucleari - è utilissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei allatta?


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' già nato?
> 
> Solitamente le cose che non vengono regalate spesso, ma servono tantissimissimissimo sono i materiali di consumo.
> 
> ...


Sì. Da 10 gg.


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Torta di pannolini con cremine , salviettine, telini per il cambio, un bel bavaglio di plastica con il raccoglitore


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.


Dunque se allatta le potrebbero servire:
copricapezzoli in argento per prevenire le ragadi al seno
assorbenti da infilare nel reggiseno per eventuali perdite, a mia moglie andava latte ovunque
reggiseno con apertura apposita se non vuole scoprirsi tutta in pubblico, mia moglie allattava pure da spontini in via spontini tirando fuori tutto
quindi se non al neonato, alla mamma potrebbero servire Le tre cose di cui sopra.
poi ci sarebbe quella borsa da mettere sul manico della carrozzina dentro cui mettere:
pasta fissan o similare
scorta di pannolini
salviettine umidificate
varie ed eventuali
al neonato potrebbe servire il set per il bagnetto composto da:
veschetta apposita se non hanno un lavandino giusto
sapone liquido delicato
set di salviette se non si vuole usare quelle degli adulti
olio per la pelle per il dopo bagnetto
se allatta, più avanti è facile che debba giuntare il latte suo con quello in polvere.
noi davamo il Mellin 2 mi pare, 19 euro al kg circa ai tempi in Italia, all’estero sui 7 euro circa. Però qui aspettate per vedere come va la produzione.
poi penseremo allo svezzamento.

argomento pannolini: eviterei di partire in tromba, lascerei scegliere a loro. Tipo non tutti i miei figli gradivano i Pampers. Io andavo a Rho a comprarli, c’era una fabbrica che ai tempi si chiamava Fippi (fabbrica italiani pannolini per infanzia), so che negli ultimi anni si è accreditata alla regione per produrre mascherine. Non so però se si chiama ancora così. Io ne compravo a scatoloni e mi costavano un terzo rispetto al supermercato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque se allatta le potrebbero servire:
> copricapezzoli in argento per prevenire le ragadi al seno
> assorbenti da infilare nel reggiseno per eventuali perdite, a mia moglie andava latte ovunque
> reggiseno con apertura apposita se non vuole scoprirsi tutta in pubblico, mia moglie allattava pure da spontini in via spontini tirando fuori tutto
> ...


Grazie! 
Utilissimo.


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dunque se allatta le potrebbero servire:
> copricapezzoli in argento per prevenire le ragadi al seno
> assorbenti da infilare nel reggiseno per eventuali perdite, a mia moglie andava latte ovunque
> reggiseno con apertura apposita se non vuole scoprirsi tutta in pubblico, mia moglie allattava pure da spontini in via spontini tirando fuori tutto
> ...


Personalmente non regalalerei paracapezzoli, reggiseni per allattamento e assorbilatte, sono cose personali che una donna deve scegliersi quelli che preferisce 
Fermo restando che potrebbe non averne bisogno e che il pensiero in questo caso è per il bambino
Se poi vuole fare un regalo anche  alla mamma non farei comunque cose che le servono per il figlio ma qualcosa per lei In base ai suoi gusti


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Personalmente non regalalerei paracapezzoli, reggiseni per allattamento e assorbilatte, sono cose personali che una donna deve scegliersi quelli che preferisce
> Fermo restando che potrebbe non averne bisogno e che il pensiero in questo caso è per il bambino
> Se poi vuole fare un regalo anche  alla mamma non farei comunque cose che le servono per il figlio ma qualcosa per lei In base ai suoi gusti


È servito a Brunetta. Tanto basta.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Utilissimo.


poi se hai bisogno di altro, quantomeno per condividere esperienza, chiedi pure. Ricordo che sopra il fasciatoio, che io da maschio chiamerei cassettiera, avevamo una specie di materassino impermeabile. Vedi se lo hanno. Viene comodo perché così se cade della cacca o dell’olio non macchi mobili e panni vari.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Personalmente non regalalerei paracapezzoli, reggiseni per allattamento e assorbilatte, sono cose personali che una donna deve scegliersi quelli che preferisce
> Fermo restando che potrebbe non averne bisogno e che il pensiero in questo caso è per il bambino
> Se poi vuole fare un regalo anche  alla mamma non farei comunque cose che le servono per il figlio ma qualcosa per lei In base ai suoi gusti


Anche un regalo per lei non è male.
Avevo pensato anche a una settimana di una collaboratrice domestica.
Ma ...ha già fatto.
Mi tengo tutte le idee e poi ...  vedo cosa le manca.
A me piaceva da matti il profumo delle salviettine per i capezzoli. Mi sono tornate in mente ora


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa serve a un neonato?
> Ovviamente alle basi (trio, culla, vestitini) hanno pensato genitori e nonni.


noi ad entrambi facemmo il passeggino completo , essendo  i genitori , per altri ci ha sempre pensato la mia signora con cose utili per neonati vestitini ,giochi e altre cose utili


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> poi se hai bisogno di altro, quantomeno per condividere esperienza, chiedi pure. Ricordo che sopra il fasciatoio, che io da maschio chiamerei cassettiera, avevamo una specie di materassino impermeabile. Vedi se lo hanno. Viene comodo perché così se cade della cacca o dell’olio non macchi mobili e panni vari.


Sì. Lo avevo anch’io.
Ho pensato alla sdraietta che culla, ma devo verificare che non l’abbia già.
La creatura ha zii, zie e prozii.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> noi ad entrambi facemmo il passeggino completo


Da nonni!
Noi siamo estranei anche se amici da una vita.


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2022)

ho corretto anzi integrato


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche un regalo per lei non è male.
> Avevo pensato anche a una settimana di una collaboratrice domestica.
> Ma ...ha già fatto.
> Mi tengo tutte le idee e poi ...  vedo cosa le manca.
> A me piaceva da matti il profumo delle salviettine per i capezzoli. Mi sono tornate in mente ora


Diciamo che alla mamma non pensa mai nessuno  
Poi non so in che rapporti sei
Io alle mie amiche ho sempre fatto la torta di pannolini che risulta sempre graditissima
Però mi hanno regalato anche un boppy della Chicco che è un mega cuscinone dove tenere in bambino che è una figata
Sennò c’è anche chi fa la lista in sanitaria


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

Babypappa io L ho usato a manetta nn so come si chiami adesso
Ma con tre ... utile piccolo lo portavo anche in vacanza


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Diciamo che alla mamma non pensa mai nessuno
> Poi non so in che rapporti sei
> Io alle mie amiche ho sempre fatto la torta di pannolini che risulta sempre graditissima
> Però mi hanno regalato anche un boppy della Chicco che è un mega cuscinone dove tenere in bambino che è una figata
> Sennò c’è anche chi fa la lista in sanitaria


La neo-mamma è quasi cresciuta in casa mia. 
Però non so se vuole pannolini lavabili o altre cose del genere.


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La neo-mamma è quasi cresciuta in casa mia.
> Però non so se vuole pannolini lavabili o altre cose del genere.


Una mia amica infatti ha i lavabili 
Al figlio avevo regalato quindi bagnoschiuma, creme e giochi


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Babypappa io L ho usato a manetta nn so come si chiami adesso
> Ma con tre ... utile piccolo lo portavo anche in vacanza


Cus’è?


----------



## MariLea (19 Luglio 2022)

Utilissimo il tiralatte elettrico cui non pensa nessuno in anticipo


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Utilissimo il tiralatte elettrico cui non pensa nessuno in anticipo


Utile a chi serve


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Babypappa io L ho usato a manetta nn so come si chiami adesso
> Ma con tre ... utile piccolo lo portavo anche in vacanza


Dici tipo questo? Ma non basta una casseruola è un minipimer?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Utilissimo il tiralatte elettrico cui non pensa nessuno in anticipo


A me sembra uno strumento di tortura. 
Credo però che lo abbia già.


----------



## MariLea (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Utile a chi serve


per quando lo dovrà lasciare ai nonni... gli lascia anche il latte


----------



## MariLea (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra uno strumento di tortura.
> Credo però che lo abbia già.


quello elettrico non. fa male


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Utilissimo il tiralatte elettrico cui non pensa nessuno in anticipo


Non è consigliato dal senologo, soprattutto per i problemi che può dare nel tempo alla mammella


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa serve a un neonato?
> Ovviamente alle basi (trio, culla, vestitini) hanno pensato genitori e nonni.


Cuscino per allattamento. E poi c'è una specie di culla che si mette ancorata al lettone, per evitare che la mamma di alzi per allattare


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> per quando lo dovrà lasciare ai nonni... gli lascia anche il latte


Il bambino è appena nato
Se si fa un anno di maternità non le serve




MariLea ha detto:


> quello elettrico non. fa male


Quello elettrico FA MALE
Fa malissimo 




Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra uno strumento di tortura.
> Credo però che lo abbia già.


È uno strumento di tortura
Tremendo 




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cuscino per allattamento. E poi c'è una specie di culla che si mette ancorata al lettone, per evitare che la mamma di alzi per allattare


Il riduttore, io ce l’avevo


----------



## ologramma (19 Luglio 2022)

so solo che quando  andavo da una signora per prendere un flacone del suo latte  che dovevo portare per una bambina di mio cugino  nata prematuramente e poi deceduta , immaginavo una pompetta che aspirava  avevo 20 anni quindi secoli fa .
Ho googlato  e quello manuale  credo che sia rimasto  eguale o simile  , non me lo sono più chiesto dato che per i miei non gli è servito  , mia moglie ne aveva anche troppo


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici tipo questo? Ma non basta una casseruola è un minipimer?


Certo che si ma è veloce e suoer pratico cuoce a vapore sminuzza taglia io facevo gran pappe di verdure e omogenizzati Home made anche in viaggio camper ecc
Va be era un'idea a me lo regalarono e L ho usato tantissimo con tre poi !!


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> quello elettrico non. fa male


 A me dava fastidio vedere ste tettone risucchiate la
Dentro !
Cmq e 'utile x lasciare latte al piccolo s enn ci sei cioè s enon ce la tetta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2022)

Mi viene male solo a pensarci


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il bambino è appena nato
> Se si fa un anno di maternità non le serve
> 
> 
> ...


Nel caso servisse un tiralatte posso offrirmi io. So essere delicato quando serve.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo che si ma è veloce e suoer pratico cuoce a vapore sminuzza taglia io facevo gran pappe di verdure e omogenizzati Home made anche in viaggio camper ecc
> Va be era un'idea a me lo regalarono e L ho usato tantissimo con tre poi !!


Chiedo per cose che non ho usato.



ologramma ha detto:


> so solo che quando  andavo da una signora per prendere un flacone del suo latte  che dovevo portare per una bambina di mio cugino  nata prematuramente e poi deceduta , immaginavo una pompetta che aspirava  avevo 20 anni quindi secoli fa .
> Ho googlato  e quello manuale  credo che sia rimasto  eguale o simile  , non me lo sono più chiesto dato che per i miei non gli è servito  , mia moglie ne aveva anche troppo


Ma non serve per fare venire il latte, ma per tenerlo da parte perché possa essere dato al bambino mentre la mamma non c’è.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi viene male solo a pensarci


Io mi sono commossa.


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo che si ma è veloce e suoer pratico cuoce a vapore sminuzza taglia io facevo gran pappe di verdure e omogenizzati Home made anche in viaggio camper ecc
> Va be era un'idea a me lo regalarono e L ho usato tantissimo con tre poi !!


Mai usato  e io ho il bimbi


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mai usato  e io ho il bimbi


e un bimbi in miniatura


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> e un bimbi in miniatura


Mai usato per far pappette


----------



## Carola (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mai usato per far pappette


le mie colleghe con il Bimby fanno un sacco di cose


----------



## Tachipirina (19 Luglio 2022)

Io sono vergognosa in questi casi ...
ho sempre fatto la busta , sarà perchè ho ricevuto tante di quelle puttanate alla nascita del mio e quello che mi serviva davvero me lo sono dovuta comperare.

Se sono parenti stretti tipo nipoti ofigli di ns amici  sempre e solo busta
se sono conoscenti e voglio fare un presentino una solita banale tutina e anche nello scegliere ho sempre mille paturnie.

non faccio testo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io sono vergognosa in questi casi ...
> ho sempre fatto la busta , sarà perchè ho ricevuto tante di quelle puttanate alla nascita del mio e quello che mi serviva davvero me lo sono dovuta comperare.
> 
> Se sono parenti stretti tipo nipoti ofigli di ns amici  sempre e solo busta
> ...


Ha più soldi di me 
Volevo una cosa che dimostrasse affetto. 
Altrimenti anche una tutina in più per l’autunno andrebbe bene. 
Ho pensato anche a una classica catenina. Ma ha un sacco di parenti.


----------



## Tachipirina (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha più soldi di me
> Volevo una cosa che dimostrasse affetto.
> Altrimenti anche una tutina in più per l’autunno andrebbe bene.
> Ho pensato anche a una classica catenina. Ma ha un sacco di parenti.


si ritroverà con un bordello di tutine e un sacco di parenti che regalano catenine con segni zodiacali, iniziali del nome e crocefissi, madonnine  e via discorrendo.

io sono sempre in difficoltà in questi casi, non parliamo dei battesimi comunioni e cresime ......sono in pieno delirio quando ho la sfiga da essere invitata.


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha più soldi di me
> Volevo una cosa che dimostrasse affetto.
> Altrimenti anche una tutina in più per l’autunno andrebbe bene.
> Ho pensato anche a una classica catenina. Ma ha un sacco di parenti.


Un pigiamino con la foto del Che?


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io sono vergognosa in questi casi ...
> ho sempre fatto la busta , sarà perchè ho ricevuto tante di quelle puttanate alla nascita del mio e quello che mi serviva davvero me lo sono dovuta comperare.
> 
> Se sono parenti stretti tipo nipoti ofigli di ns amici  sempre e solo busta
> ...


Un buono alla Chicco


----------



## Tachipirina (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un buono alla Chicco


 de che?


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> de che?


Un buono spesa


----------



## Tachipirina (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un buono spesa


Non avevo capito...
Troppo lontano ricordo della chicco per me


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Non avevo capito...
> Troppo lontano ricordo della chicco per me


Mia cognata aveva fatto la lista nascita


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia cognata aveva fatto la lista nascita


Anche lei, ma fesserie perché non aveva idea. Già esaurita.


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche lei, ma fesserie perché non aveva idea. Già esaurita.


Mia cognata aveva preso anche il ribalzino per la sedia, il kit per tagliare le unghie, il bicchiere con il beccuccio e i manici… ma ora va di moda il baby shower ci sta che sia finito tutto per quello


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia cognata aveva preso anche il ribalzino per la sedia, il kit per tagliare le unghie, il bicchiere con il beccuccio e i manici… ma ora va di moda il baby shower ci sta che sia finito tutto per quello


Il bicchiere col beccuccio il mio terzo lo aveva sempre in bocca. Preludio della canna.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia cognata aveva preso anche il ribalzino per la sedia, il kit per tagliare le unghie, il bicchiere con il beccuccio e i manici… ma ora va di moda il baby shower ci sta che sia finito tutto per quello


Abbiamo deciso per un accappatoio, come pensierino. Poi ci dirà di cosa ha bisogno


----------



## Tachidoz (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa serve a un neonato?
> Ovviamente alle basi (trio, culla, vestitini) hanno pensato genitori e nonni.


Escluso come necessari una mamma e, possibilmente, un papà senzienti il necessario, se la mamma allatta, sono i pannolini. Se non allatta il latte in polvere impatta tanto sul bilancio familiare.

Se al necessario "materiale" ci hanno già pensato e hanno un bilancio familiare che rende superfluo un regalo fatto di pannolini e latte in polvere, puoi pensare a quei quadretti in cui si posa il calco in argilla della mano, del piede del pargolo. Quando sarà grande avrà un bel ricordo di se stesso, molto fisico, molto impattante secondo me. 

Sconsiglierei il calco della faccia, vista l'ovvia reticenza che dimostrerà il pargolo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo deciso per un accappatoio, come pensierino. Poi ci dirà di cosa ha bisogno


Guarda una cosa utile è l apparecchio che trasmette la voce del bimbo nell' altra stanza ..
A noi è servito tantissimo...
Speri sempre....che la creatura dorma ...ma...ogni 3x2 frigna e quindi lo vai a controllare...
Oppure bellissima la giostrina musicale con le apine che girano da mettere sopra il lettino.. .
Anche quella stra usata....
Giravano le apine...
E anche le balle della povera mamma sempre sveglia con le tette al vento ad allattare,


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda una cosa utile è l apparecchio che trasmette la voce del bimbo nell' altra stanza ..
> A noi è servito tantissimo...
> Speri sempre....che la creatura dorma ...ma...ogni 3x2 frigna e quindi lo vai a controllare...
> Oppure bellissima la giostrina musicale con le apine che girano da mettere sopra il lettino.. .
> ...


Ho due figli, allattati a richiesta 
Mi figlia ha visto una bella giostrina da Maison du Monde.


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda una cosa utile è l apparecchio che trasmette la voce del bimbo nell' altra stanza ..
> A noi è servito tantissimo...
> Speri sempre....che la creatura dorma ...ma...ogni 3x2 frigna e quindi lo vai a controllare...
> Oppure bellissima la giostrina musicale con le apine che girano da mettere sopra il lettino.. .
> ...


Mia figlia piangeva sotto la Palestrina


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia piangeva sotto la Palestrina


I miei le apine che giravano le hanno amate di brutto...


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I miei le apine che giravano le hanno amate di brutto...


No lei non ci voleva stare, come ce la mettevo strillava, le toglievo e smetteva


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No lei non ci voleva stare, come ce la mettevo strillava, le toglievo e smetteva


Chissà cosa ci vedeva ..povera cucciola!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia piangeva sotto la Palestrina


Credo dipenda dall’età. Devono prima imparare a mettere a fuoco. Poi ...accettare di non riuscire a prendere quelle cose che volano. Forse è per addestrarli alle frustrazioni?


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Chissà cosa ci vedeva ..povera cucciola!


Ah non sono mai riuscita a capire perché le odiasse tanto, aveva una sdraio con un affare smontabile con dei pendenti, odiava anche quello


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo dipenda dall’età. Devono prima imparare a mettere a fuoco. Poi ...accettare di non riuscire a prendere quelle cose che volano. Forse è per addestrarli alle frustrazioni?


Minchia bruni...ma tu mai una gioia???


----------



## omicron (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo dipenda dall’età. Devono prima imparare a mettere a fuoco. Poi ...accettare di non riuscire a prendere quelle cose che volano. Forse è per addestrarli alle frustrazioni?


detestava tutte le cose penzolanti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah non sono mai riuscita a capire perché le odiasse tanto, aveva una sdraio con un affare smontabile con dei pendenti, odiava anche quello


Non le piacciono i cazzilli che pendono inermi...
Promette bene!!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Minchia bruni...ma tu mai una gioia???


Veramente ho pensato come mi sentirei io, per capire la bimba di Omicron


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ho pensato come mi sentirei io, per capire la bimba di Omicron


Si ma è una bimba..non un adulto che si immagina bimbo....


----------



## Foglia (20 Luglio 2022)

Io prima di comprare, chiederei a loro 
Magari mi darei 2-3 opzioni da proporre, è pigliare i ciò che non hanno ancora. Ci sono vagonate di cose che servono a un neonato, e molte le si compra strada facendo.  Che so, magari ora sta nella culla, ma fra un 4 mesi verrà buono un set di lenzuola per il lettino (oppure per la culla stessa se non ne hanno troppi....). Bilancina? Scaldabiberon (Se lo usa)? Abbigliamento, anche lì, abbonderei con la taglia: probabile che ora abbiano tutto l'occorrente, ma un completino per l'autunno credo che non guasterebbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha più soldi di me
> Volevo una cosa che dimostrasse affetto.
> Altrimenti anche una tutina in più per l’autunno andrebbe bene.
> Ho pensato anche a una classica catenina. Ma ha un sacco di parenti.


scusa se mi permetto ma tutine , abbigliamento e quant'altro sono cose scontate. 
Una lampada per la notte con orsetto o un oggetto che rimanga come ricordo guarda questa argenteria online https://www.zanolli.com/regali-per-battesimo-nascita


----------



## omicron (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha più soldi di me
> Volevo una cosa che dimostrasse affetto.
> Altrimenti anche una tutina in più per l’autunno andrebbe bene.
> Ho pensato anche a una classica catenina. Ma ha un sacco di parenti.


la catenina anche no, ci sono i portafoto che sono molto carini


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto ma tutine , abbigliamento e quant'altro sono cose scontate.
> Una lampada per la notte con orsetto o un oggetto che rimanga come ricordo guarda questa argenteria online https://www.zanolli.com/regali-per-battesimo-nascita


Grazie.
Conosco i suoi gusti. Non le piacciono.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Conosco i suoi gusti. Non le piacciono.


gli articoli per neonati della citta del sole?  Giochi per bambini da 0 a 3 anni | Cittadelsole.it


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gli articoli per neonati della citta del sole?  Giochi per bambini da 0 a 3 anni | Cittadelsole.it


Oggi ci passiamo io e mia figlia.
Lei ha uno stile Prada. Ovviamente non di marchio, come stile.
Io sembro più una zingara


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi ci passiamo io e mia figlia.
> Lei ha uno stile Prada. Ovviamente non di marchio, come stile.
> Io sembro più una zingara


quelli sono giochi di nicchia, alla fine potrebbero piacere anche allo stile Prada


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quelli sono giochi di nicchia, alla fine potrebbero piacere anche allo stile Prada


Infatti. Vi farò sapere. E domani anche se sarà stato gradito


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi ci passiamo io e mia figlia.
> Lei ha uno stile Prada. Ovviamente non di marchio, come stile.
> Io sembro più una zingara


vivi in roulotte? 
ti invidio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> vivi in roulotte?
> ti invidio.


No, come stile.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2022)

Preso i pensierini: stelline come ad agosto


----------

